# Stolen!!! It has already started!



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Was going to my car this morning when I found my Land of Nightmares sign missing. Someone had come into the yard took the sign, the fence post, the two lanterns, and EVEN took the power cord from the side of the house!!!!










I've been doing this for about 20 years and this is the 3rd time I have had issues with this. I hate to say this but this could very well be my last year having a yard haunt. I love doing this stuff but spending three months for some kids to jack this stuff out of the yard, its not worth it.

I will now be waiting until that last weekend before Halloween to put anything else out. Right now I don't really care if any more of it goes out if this is how people are going to be.

Sorry for the rant. Had to get this out of my system.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry that happened to you. I know how you feel. I only set-up on 10/31 because of theft.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, that is ridiculous. Whoever stole that sign should feel like a complete loser in life......we spend so much time making a display not only for ourselves, but for our community to enjoy and they treat it with utter disrespect. You spend a lot of time and effort on that sign...probably the key aspect to you haunt this year and its stolen.....sorry to hear this


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So sorry this happened. For years we waited until Haloween day to set up. It got to be too much so we started a week in advance and now start even earlier. This is my biggest concern and while we have never had any theft or vandalism, there's always a first time.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, I'm so sorry this happened, it's so damn senseless.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear about this. Karma's going to be a b%@#! for whoever took it. Keep your eyes open, especially on Craigslist. Hell, file a news report!

Hope everything goes well with the haunt, don't let this get you down.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Man that just sucks. It's really amazing how immature people can be

same thing happened last year to me so I know how you feel.... sorry about all this


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I've had this happen and I know how disheartening it can be. But on the upside, we had so many neighbors come up to us and express anger towards anyone that would try to do anything to spoil what fun we supply everyone every year.

Try not to let one a-hole spoil it for you.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I am sorry that happened to you. It sucks when you work on something so hard and all you want to do is display it for your neighbours to see your talented work...and an idiot comes along to ruin it for you!!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

All of our greatest fears. That and some moron who has a destructive streak. I have a way to lock up any of my more valuable props to inhibit theft.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that happened to you. It is sad that this is something we have to think about but times have changed. Some people just don't get it ... hope you don't lose your spirit but understand if you do ... not sure what I would do if it happened to me.

I guess I would consider putting up a sign saying the display has been cancelled this year due to theft and don't bother coming to the house for treats! 

Oh, and I think it is a good idea to check Craigslist to see if they are stupid enough to try and sell it.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear this, and I know how disheartening it can be.

I had a little ghost mdf bean bag cut out form stolen off of my front lawn last summer during a make and take. It wasn't anything elaborate, but something we made for the kids that was used at almost all of their school/home Halloween parties.

We dont start setting up until the day prior. Don't lose heart, but I do understand and I know there are others who have experienced the same.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That really sucks. Someone who does something like that, ruins the fun for you and all those who enjoy your haunt. I'd spread the word of the theft and put up "Have you seen me" signs (particularly around any High schools or College campuses (though thefts like this aren't restricted to teens). Try to keep a positive attitude, and have fun with your haunt. Don't let the A$$hats get you down.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I never like seeing this happen to anyone, and really - what the hell are they going to do with a sign like that anyway? Start a haunt of the same name?!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Those stupid mo%^$# fu*@%$# , lets find them and kick there a$$%& ,string them up and make them one of the props. Sorry to hear about your sign, I enjoyed watching you make it. 
That is such a bummer, some don't realize how much work goes into making these props and some SOB goes and takes them. GRRRRRRRR!!!!
I hope we can get the word out to look for this prop and find it.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That positively sucks. If it is any consolation, at least it is the ultimate proof that your work is enviably good.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That's why I don't have my own haunt. The entire yard would be stripped clean or lying in fragments within 4 hours of being set up. I can't even put up Christmas lights outside; they get pulled down. Holiday in the 'hood.

I feel for you. I guess you need to keep the props and decor close to the house and figure out how to secure them. And then put up a security camera so hopefully you can make life hell for the asswipe that tries to take anything.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Put out another simple sign telling what happened and how much effort went into it and what it meant.

On my ride into work this morning I saw there had been a bit of wilding in my neighborhood last night and I was glad I don't have anything out yet.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Be sure to file a police report. That way word can get around, and you might even get a news story.

Perhaps drive around the neighborhood, looking into dumpsters, back alleys, open fields. Talk to neighbors about what happened. Maybe a troublesome teen did it and the parents are ready to whip them. Post some flyers around the neighborhood or local stores saying that it was stolen. It will open some eyes and generate some sympathy for your cause.

I agree with Creeper - put a sign in the front of your yard with big letters that says "STOLEN", and saying it's a handmade sign and you want it returned. If it's returned you will not press charges, otherwise you're filing a police report and the vandals will be prosecuted.

Look out for the rest of your props. Wire them into rebar, chain, them, put noisemakers on them, or just don't put them out. If you can, think about investing in a security camera system with night vision. Or do a cheap route - post a "Security Camera System In Use" sign, and inside one of your windows visible from the street, put a small black box with a red LED. That may deter further thefts.

So sorry to hear this, I know you worked so hard on that sign!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

I hope the people who stole your sign get raped by monkeys with AIDS, really hard so the AIDS sticks.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Those horses As*. That really burns my buns. I say we hunt them down and use their dead bodies to spell LAND OF NiGHTMARES.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Tragedy. I am really sorry. And that was a damn good looking sign too. They probably stole it to put in their bedroom to impress their friends. I hope it causes them to have nightmares. I agree with putting the word out about the theft. the more people who know the better chance of finding it. Good luck.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I always feel bad when this happens. Rotten selfish act. I have to put a lot of my stuff out for display on Halloween morning because I had this happen to me about a couple years ago. The vandal(s) came up on the porch and cut down a spider that I made. It wasn't even up for a whole day. It would be nice if we could have our decorations/props up longer that just a day so we can enjoy them longer.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Don of the Dead said:


> I hope the people who stole your sign get raped by monkeys with AIDS, really hard so the AIDS sticks.


Whoa!! lol, Sorry for your loss, the sign was awesome! Ever think about adding some motion detector lights for your driveway and yard, that MIGHT deter people if it picks up movement and lights up if they are semi far from your house? It takes the fun outta' Halloween when your hardwork is taken.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments! I've told everyone at work and I'm going to work around the neighborhood next. I've cooled down a bit and have been looking at my layout for this year. Going to try to move things closer together. EVERYTHING will be tighed down with fishing line, zip ties and yes maybe even chains.  If they want my awesome work they are going to have to work for it. 

Might even be a nice board of nails place in the yard, painted black of course. Hey, you don't mess with people that have watch Saw!! The out come might not be what you expect. 

Land of Nightmares hit a bump but the dark creatures that lurk are still coming! As well as a new sign!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

that's the spirit doctorshadow, good luck on recovering your sign


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You can make a second sign "If caught, thieves will become part of the decorations"


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well I am sorry to see you had to put up with stuff like that. I agree with Warrent about the police report, which will open the way for other legal action if it comes to that. Flyers of the stolen sign are also a good idea. Even maybe a reward (no honor amoung thieves you know) folks that do that stuff would have no problem with turning in there "friend" for a few bucks. And after you get them turn them over to the law. 
And by the way, that idea of nails in a board in the yard could get you sued. Just get stuff tied down and put in a motion senor light. Good luck, I sure hope you get it back.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

you need to get some ninja type cats....I might know where some are


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

That is a really great looking sign. I am really sorry it was stolen. It just makes my stomach hurt that this stuff happens. Some idiot is just hiding it somewhere right now. I agree that you should get the word out. Maybe they are teenagers, and a parent will figure it out. I live in fear of this kind of thing.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great sign, sorry someone took it. Nothing like spending hours of your time working on something you love to be swiped. I've had it happen last year so I feel you. I was so pissed I put everything away until Halloween then I took it all down after tot. I mean its one thing for someone to steal something you purchased another for someone to steal your art work because thats what it is, art theft. Glad to hear your still putting on your haunt. Good luck and be vigilant.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That board of nails is a good idea. No law against that sort of deterence. They walk in your yard univited, they get what they get.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

jaege said:


> That board of nails is a good idea. No law against that sort of deterence. They walk in your yard univited, they get what they get.


Are you sure?


> A booby trap may be defined as any concealed or camouflaged device designed to cause bodily injury when triggered by any action of a person making contact with the device. This term includes guns, ammunition, or explosive devices attached to trip wires or other triggering mechanisms, sharpened stakes, nails, spikes, electrical devices, lines or wires with hooks attached, and devices for the production of toxic fumes or gases.
> 
> If a person sets up such a trap to protect his/her property, he/she will be liable for any injury or death even to an unwanted intruder such as a burglar. It is illegal to set a booby trap on one's own property to prevent intruders.
> 
> Source: US Legal Definitions


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't keep a haunt prior to Halloween night for this very reason. I've had this happen and it truly sucks. Even though I have a camera system now, I will only setup my haunt on Halloween day.

I would suggest putting up a reward poster...paid anonymously. You'd be surprised how quickly one kid will rat out another.

Here's a thought. A sticky thread or website for stolen props. No long descriptions. Simple wanted posts showing a photo or two of the stolen prop, a link to the rightful owner, and location where the prop belongs and was last seen. Each of us could keep an eye for stolen props in our area....especially in October when those theives are most likely to display them. Eventually, we could get enough hits around the country that thieves might be more wary. We could have HauntWatch logo.."I belong to HauntWatchers You steal my prop...my neighbors and friends will find you."


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

...It wouldn't be that hard to code a HauntWatcher site. If enough of ya'll are interested, I'll set something up. Maybe we can catch some of these folks.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

joker said:


> Are you sure?


There you go. The law is for the criminals not the victims. That is not right. If someone is fool enough to come onto my property with illegal intent and then gets injured by ANY means, I, as the property owner should hardly be liable. Just goes to show you that the pirate adage "dead men tell no tales" is true.

By nature I am not a violent person. I would never suggest that someone be injured for no reason, (although a severe beating may be in order, for the punks that stole your sign) but one should have the free right to protect thier property so long as it doesnt cause harm to the general law abiding population. No colateral damage.

So I could go to prison for protecting my life from some homicidal maniac, if I did it with a booby trap? The law in this country is completely screwed up. No wonder thugs rule the streets. There is no justice.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

jaege said:


> There you go. The law is for the criminals not the victims. That is not right. If someone is fool enough to come onto my property with illegal intent and then gets injured by ANY means, I, as the property owner should hardly be liable. Just goes to show you that the pirate adage "dead men tell no tales" is true.
> 
> By nature I am not a violent person. I would never suggest that someone be injured for no reason, (although a severe beating may be in order, for the punks that stole your sign) but one should have the free right to protect thier property so long as it doesnt cause harm to the general law abiding population. No colateral damage.
> 
> So I could go to prison for protecting my life from some homicidal maniac, if I did it with a booby trap? The law in this country is completely screwed up. No wonder thugs rule the streets. There is no justice.


The whole idea of a booby trap is to cause physical injury to someone without having to be present. In order to justify using force, either deadly or injury-causing, you must prove a threat to yourself, not your property. Someone coming onto your lawn to steal decorations when you are not present to stop him is not a threat to you, hence you cannot claim self-defense; you're not even there.

Shooting an intruder who's broken into your home is one thing, planting mines in the off-chance that an intruder might step on one on his way to your house is another thing entirely. That mine (or tripwire, or punji stake) cannot discern the difference between a homicidal maniac, a prop thief, a wandering dog, or neighborhood kid cutting across a lawn or playing hide and seek. Yeah, maybe they shouldn't be playing in other people's yards. But if your dog came back missing a paw or your kid comes limping in sliced to hell on a strand of wire that was intentionally placed _and concealed_ for that purpsose... I don't believe you'd just shake your finger at him and say "Serves you right, you tresspasser." No, you'd hastily assemble lawyers, guns, and money and go after the son of a bitch who placed it.

I'm not attacking you or being high and mighty on you, jaege, I'm just pleading that people use cool, logical heads when it comes to interaction with the law and community. On the day that the first bona-fied prop thief suffers grave injury from a haunter's booby trap, I guarantee you it'll go national within 12 hours. And if you thought bible thumpers, self appointed "civic leaders", and HOA's were tough on haunters before, brace yourself. It'll become a whole new ball game... one where we will NOT have home field advantage. Please use discretion, everyone, and not go off the deep end. With the press as it is, anything that happens with one of us happens to all of us.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Well Spoken Rev..... Thanks for being the voice of reason. : )


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

I guess I should say the board of nails thing was just kind of a joke. 
I was mad and was thinking of crazy things at the time. 

I put the lights in and on the coffin last night. I did tie down the coffin with fishing line. I wrapped the line around a tree a few times, then the cords a wrapped around at well. If some one trys to take that they will get a surprise. And I should be able to hear if they do.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

My kid does not "cut" across other peoples lawns, and if I caught him doing it or someone reported it to me, a booby trap would be the least of his worries. Of course, I taught "my kid" to respect others property. A old fashioned idea, I realize, but I thought it would be an interesting concept none the less. If he got hurt while trespassing, I would not feel justified in sueing the guy whose yard he was viloating. So you are wrong. I would not assemble lawyers or lawsuits or anything but reaming my kid, for being somewhere he was not supposed to be. Would I be upset that he "lost an eye" or something drastic? Yes, but I could hardly blame the homeowner, anymore than I could blame him for my kid deciding to jump off his roof.

As to my dog, I have an equal concept of obediance from him. If he is outside the confines of my yard or a park, he is on a leash. There are no exceptions. Again, if he were trespassing and were injured or killed, I would lament the passing of my dog. Thats all. Cant blame the homeowner. I wouldnt suggest planting a mine or a nuclear device. Those can cause colatoral damage to the innocent.

Another problem with this country is that everyone is hair triggered with lawsuits, even when they are likely the ones at fault. Spilling hot coffee, and breaking a leg while robbing someone are not reasons to sue. Things of that nature should never see the light of a courtroom.

I believe that minding ones business, and respecting others property and person, as well as a severe attitude toward those who do not, is probably a better way of living than of the mamby pamby style that we as a nation find oursleves in.

I am not condoning the death penalty for stealing a prop, but should someone get injured on my property while trying to steal from me, HE should suffer the consequences, not me. That is not justice. That is B*LLSH*T.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

wow


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

This really hits close to home...All of the hard work without asking anything in return, just so the neighborhood can enjoy...OOOFFFFFFF!!!! Pisses me off to no end. I had a similar thing happen the year before last. I spent all of the time and money to build a "kicking guy" pneumatic prop (and if you've looked into pneumatics, you know how much money it can really cost!) just to have some little bastard come in and take swings at him like he was a pinyata (excuse the spelling, lol). He's hanging in my workshop waiting on the new 5 valve controller and a new cylinder to be repaired for this year(as some of you know, we moved last year and didnt get to do any kind of haunt). Not knowing how the new neighborhood is around here, I have fixed this problem...I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of their inexpensive infrared camera and monitors, and wally world and bought a cheap vcr (yes, they still have 'em) and bought a driveway sensor with the bell that could be set up to ignore dogs, cats, etc.
As much as I would like to catch the little bastards that do these kinds of things and make 'em part of the display, the laws are designed to protect these little pr*@ks, so I will use the same laws to prosecute them to the fullest. There are no signs out front saying "security camera in use" as I feel that if they are going to come in my yard and steal or destroy, then I'm not gonna give them any warnings and I'm just gonna use the video tape to prosecute for vandalism and theft.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Where we live, the majority of our Decorations are Inflatables, Easily replaceable, Large enough to know who has tampered with what, plus, we tie them down and use things that can be removed easily, should we need to.
Also, others here know we own Guns and will Defend ourselves and our property.
Even the slightest noise and we investigate.
We are always home, so others know Not to mess with us or our stuff.
Our neighbords also help watch out for us and our stuff.
I am adding one more thing to the Roster of Protections; being an Ordained Minister, I am doing a Complete Property Blessing, Including Buildings, making sure that No One of any trouble making sort will feel comfortable enough to come anywhere on or near the property.
Yes, there is such a thing of Psychological Defense.
I will do this once on the 14th, once on the 28th and repeating it again on the morning of the 31st.
This way, we make certain to have our bases covered.
This includes Salt, Olive Oil, Sage and Permissions of the Ancestors and blessings from beyond.
Any little thing to keep away Trouble.
We are going to try to set up around the 19th. This way, we make certain to get everything set up in enough time that we will be able to get this thing thoroughly going.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

This kind of thing really grinds my gears... It's also the main reason why I put up the haunt on the 31 and take it down at the end of the night. Would I like to enjoy the fruits of my labors longer than one day, sure, but I can't take the risk. Not after all the time and money... I prefer to play it safe... Kind of stinks to be limited in this way...


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

I put up part of my display for the month, but any of the expensive props (either dollar amount or in time to build) are only out on Halloween. They come back inside when I'm done for the night.

Part of this is to prevent vandalism/theft and part is that they aren't all weatherproof.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah sure, someone losing an eye or foot because they touched your Halloween decoration is just fine 

No reason you can't smear a nice coating of dog crap on a few select props though...


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

With all the precautions some of you take and suspicions you have, I hope you are still able to find enjoyment in all of this.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Creeper said:


> With all the precautions some of you take and suspicions you have, I hope you are still able to find enjoyment in all of this.


Thats the really sad thing. These little worthless pieces of human waste can ruin the fun of it for everyone. And they wouldnt even care.

Obviously this sort of thing really frosts my @$$ and I have exceptionally strong opinions on the subject,(particularly the subject of crime and punishment) but I have never experienced it myself. I have to admit, even if I did, I wouldnt let it ruin my holiday. It is just a prop after all. A great deal of the pleasure is in the creation, so that can never be stolen from you. The loss is frustrating but by not decorating you let them take more from you than just a prop. That would be worse than the loss of the prop itself.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

jaege said:


> My kid does not "cut" across other peoples lawns, and if I caught him doing it or someone reported it to me, a booby trap would be the least of his worries. Of course, I taught "my kid" to respect others property. A old fashioned idea, I realize, but I thought it would be an interesting concept none the less. If he got hurt while trespassing, I would not feel justified in sueing the guy whose yard he was viloating. So you are wrong. I would not assemble lawyers or lawsuits or anything but reaming my kid, for being somewhere he was not supposed to be. Would I be upset that he "lost an eye" or something drastic? Yes, but I could hardly blame the homeowner, anymore than I could blame him for my kid deciding to jump off his roof.
> 
> As to my dog, I have an equal concept of obediance from him. If he is outside the confines of my yard or a park, he is on a leash. There are no exceptions. Again, if he were trespassing and were injured or killed, I would lament the passing of my dog. Thats all. Cant blame the homeowner. I wouldnt suggest planting a mine or a nuclear device. Those can cause colatoral damage to the innocent.
> 
> ...


That's the dumbest rant I've heard in quite a while.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

jaege said:


> Thats the really sad thing. These little worthless pieces of human waste can ruin the fun of it for everyone. And they wouldnt even care.
> 
> Obviously this sort of thing really frosts my @$$ and I have exceptionally strong opinions on the subject,(particularly the subject of crime and punishment) but I have never experienced it myself. I have to admit, even if I did, I wouldnt let it ruin my holiday. It is just a prop after all. A great deal of the pleasure is in the creation, so that can never be stolen from you. The loss is frustrating but by not decorating you let them take more from you than just a prop. That would be worse than the loss of the prop itself.


Well said. The new sign that you make will be even better and you will enjoy it more. Talk to the neighbors about a community watch to deter it from happening again. also a very obvious video camera with a sign might deter them too. The sign could say this yard in under video surveillance and any crime will be prosecuted. Sorry to hear about your sign.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

If possible, put a real fence around the yard. Expensive, and not burglar-proof, but a reasonable deterrent.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry to hear about this DK. Have had it happen to me too. It's hard to not get discouraged. But don't let one person ruin it for you and for the kids who are looking forward to your haunt.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I agree with JohnnyL, with one additional idea. Post a flyer up at the local schools (middle and high schools) with the picture of what was taken, along with any other details. Hand a copy to the principal, teachers, and/or dean of discipline. Request that they make an announcement of some kind regarding the incident. See if they would be so kind as to put it up on their school's website (if they have one).
Who knows? You might get it back.


----------



## Hungryforblood (Sep 20, 2009)

That really bites. I put wireless cameras facing my props and have it hooked thru my computer. I don't put the animated stuff out till the night before.


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

That really sucks rocks. I had the same thing happen last year, some young punks stealing and destroying my Halloween props. I moved the show to the fenced in back yard and the response was great. I plan on doing this from now on, after 16 years I won't let one year spoil my fun. Anyone who knows your haunt will still come, even if you have to move it back for security reasons.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE dont stop doing your yard haunt !!!!! Just try to set it up on the day of. I usually take the day off, if need be , just to set up so I dont have these problems, and then the next for the clearence shopping.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

It would be great if whoever took it just dropped over dead. No loss thats for sure.Have absolutely no compassion for any turd that will do stuff like this. I hope to god that they get thiers.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Severin said:


> Yeah sure, someone losing an eye or foot because they touched your Halloween decoration is just fine
> 
> No reason you can't smear a nice coating of dog crap on a few select props though...


Nice Idea.. um.. dude can I store some stuff in your garage till next Halloween? 

I am SO sorry to hear about your sign.. It was awesome looking piece!

If, in your estimation, it is worth the time perhaps filing a stolen property report. Items of a certain monetary value (material, LABOR, etc) can be a felony charge for the insufferable turd who took it.

Once again, sorry this happened to you.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

I put the light on the undertaker's shack tonight. The one thing I am going to do is run my lights almost all night. I hope this will keep anyone from come into the yard as well. The haunt is on! I'm just making sure that EVERYTHING is tied down with fishing line and making it as hard as possible for ayone to steal my stuff. If they are going to take it, they'll have to work for it!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Does fishing line really help much? It just seems a little. er. flimsy. Bailing wire or piano wire would be a pain to put up/take down, but a much bigger headache for some clown in the dark and in a hurry.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> That's the dumbest rant I've heard in quite a while.


So its "dumb" that I would punish my child for trespassing, essentially breaking the law? Or that I wouldnt sue someone if my vagrant dog were to be injured on his property? Or that I feel criminals should be punished or that people should respect one anothers rights and property? I have to admit, your loquacious and well verbalized argument has me mystified, but sometimes I am "dumb" like that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope DoctorShadow is not starting to feel bad about posting this thread.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

So if I get the infected monkey, strap a mine to his back, and tell him there's a banana on the neighbors' dog...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Doc, 
Menards was selling a color day/ night security camera in their discount electrical section in the stores. It even comes with a dummy camera, might be worth a look, it was half off. 

sorry about the sign, all the positive comments on the big night will make up for it.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

jaege said:


> So its "dumb" that I would punish my child for trespassing, essentially breaking the law? Or that I wouldnt sue someone if my vagrant dog were to be injured on his property? Or that I feel criminals should be punished or that people should respect one anothers rights and property? I have to admit, your loquacious and well verbalized argument has me mystified, but sometimes I am "dumb" like that.


I didn't pick one or two comments out of your post, as you have suggested. I responded to it as a whole.

It's dumb...lacking intelligence or good judgment...for anyone to advocate boobie trapping a yard to cause bodily damage against children for the purpose of protecting halloween props. To insinuate that injury to a child is an appropriate consequence for underage theft is irresponsible.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hey doc, so sorry its taken me this long to post! 

i hate it that you did all that work only to have it taken from your yard but i'm thrilled that you didn't give up on your haunt. i would love to see pics of the new sign!


----------



## dredgod (Oct 8, 2009)

wow hate to hear that you got ripped off,have seen some people with temporary fences around display, as well you might pick up some of those fake surveillance cameras and post a sign saying display video monitored since it is probably kids doing it this might scare them away ,good luck


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nowhere in that post did I suggest that anyone booby trap a yard. It was a response to Revanant suggesting that if my child or dog were injured while trespassing on a neighbors property I would assemble lawyers and sue him. 

I was pointing out that my children repect the law, they do not trespass and if they did I would deal with them very harshly. Same for my dog. I would hardly blame my neighbor for being the victim of my children's criminal behaviour were they so inclined.

Then I went on to express my displeaure with the weak system of justice that we have here in this country.

I never expressed a pro or con with booby traps in that post. So again I am not really clear on your opinion. Did you read the post before expressing your opinion?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DoctorShadow - I'm sorry to hear that your prop was stolen. I hope you can recover it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You may disagree with another person's post but please to do infer that they are in any way stupid. Such comments are insulting and can result in infractions.

As this thread has move away from the original topic it is starting to get confrontational it will be closed.


----------

